# Jared Polin has a winner?



## YuengLinger (Dec 17, 2018)

Jared Polin puts them side by side, discussing the good, the bad, and the head-scratchers.


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 18, 2018)

Hmmm. Canon flew Jared to Hawaii but Jared didn't declare Canon the "winner." SMH.


----------

